# Rarität: GT USA Force Alu Rennrad + Mavic Helium LRS / Retro MTB Reifen



## hollo_at (16. April 2009)

Ich biete bei ebay folgende Dinge zur Versteigerung an:

GT USA Force Alu Rennrad - Rarität!
inkl. Mavic Helium Laufradsatz:

http://cgi.ebay.at/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&item=150339500184




Retro MTB Reifen:
Continental Competition Pro 1 Reifen
Ritchey K Megabite Z-Max

http://cgi.ebay.at/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&item=150339507752


----------



## hollo_at (23. April 2009)

Hello

Es sind ein paar neue (alte Teile) hinzu gekommen...

Panaracer Smoke und andere Reifen....

Hier die Übersicht:
EBAY LINK


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hollo_at (24. April 2009)

Heut kam der letzte Retro Teile Schwung rein...
Zugegeben, teilweise sind die Teile Grenzwertig alt...

Ebay Link siehe das vorige Post!
Das wars jez mal..


----------

